# I think there should be a GBAtemp mobile website



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone else think it would be a good idea if we had something like mobile.gbatemp.net, m.gbatemp.net, gbatemp.net/m or gbatemp.net/mobile ? Which has basically everything the desktop site of GBAtemp has (excluding the arcade) I mainly have thoughts on this because my 3DS is way too slow to load the full website and I think it would be nice for people who tend to travel a lot but have GBAtemp membership.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

http://m.gbatemp.net/

You're welcome.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> http://m.gbatemp.net/
> 
> You're welcome.



Shit! I did not think it was already being made! GBAtemp can read my entire mind! Oh My F**KING GOSH!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually, I've seen a few "mobile" versions of GBATemp. This one is the simplest possible - it won't allow you to post. If you want a more sophisticated one, just go to:

http://www.gbatemp.net/lofiversion/

It works on most mobile devices.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

IF you go down to the bottom left hand corner and click "change theme" you can select IP. Board Mobile.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> IF you go down to the bottom left hand corner and click "change theme" you can select IP. Board Mobile.


That's pretty cool - I didn't know about that one! It even supports pictures!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats the one i use for my phone. Ive never ever used the m. site.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Thats the one i use for my phone. Ive never ever used the m. site.


I'm using the Lo-Fi version on my phone, merely because a prompt to use it popped up when I connected. On my plan, I get about 200 megs of 4G transfer (my phone only supports 3.5G, but hey!) and when that's all used up, free internet at standard 3G speeds, so I use the full version of the site when I still have my fast transfer and the Lo-Fi version when I don't. I just might switch to this one now - it appears to be the best of both world.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2012)

You can also just try changing the theme


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Wait a minute...


BortzANATOR said:


> IF you go down to the bottom left hand corner and click "change theme" you can select IP. Board Mobile.





The Catboy said:


> You can also just try changing the theme


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned you can just change the theme to IP. board mobile. Cos I see no one has done that at all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 24, 2012)

Since the last board update we also have a built in IP board mobile theme. The button to activate it is at the bottom left of every page.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's also Tapatalk compatible, for anyone that uses that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 25, 2012)

IDK about you guys

But whenever I come here on mobile, it gives me the IP.Boards Mobile theme by default.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 25, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It's also Tapatalk compatible, for anyone that uses that.


Ok so whats the deal with that? Tapatalk isnt free for iphone, and on top of that, reviews also say its lame. 
IP Board app apparently sucks too, and again, isnt free. Wtf?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2012)

They mean to use the mobile theme when on a mobile browser.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > It's also Tapatalk compatible, for anyone that uses that.
> ...


Yeah, there's this new thing for smartphones; some people pay for apps now.

The IPB app should be free though, isn't it? I'm sure it was when I looked.


----------

